# April SWOAPE Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The April meeting is scheduled to be held at Chris house in Cincinati on April 28th at 2pm. For those that don't know, Chris (Cinci Cichlids) is mainly into African Cichlids but got into plants about a year or so ago. You can read his "Bio" in the SWOAPE Member Introductions Thread He has a pretty nice fish room (slowly becomming a plant room) in the basement with plenty of tanks for everyone to look at. Hopefully Chris will be able to do up a little presentation for us on "Plant Friendly African Cichlids" as he is quite knowledgeable in African Cichlids, especially the more rare ones. I imagine the discussion will eveolve into Cichlids in general though.

Hope to see everyone at the meeting


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

April 24th is a Tuesday!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It sure is  I think I am starting to loose it! I will edit my previous thread as the meeting should be on the 28th!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Matt,
I told Lori that the meeting was on Saturday the 24, and she looked at me like I had no clue what was going on... So it IS Saturday the 28th?


I'm sure I have enough tanks to hold some people's attention for a bit. Most of my tanks have "plants" in them now but I have 3 high tech tanks. I'm definitely more knowledgeable on Tanganyikan Cichlids, but I am sure I can touch on some DIY tank plumbing, T5 lighting (just got a light meter if someone wants to do some comparisons!), single-air pump for a fish room... 

Looking forward to hosting this month!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Chris has some awesome fish and some HUGE tanks. Lots of 75 gallons and on up. The 300 gallon is worth seeing alone. Everytime I've been over there he has fry in the pits dug out by the parents in the 300. This is a meeting not to miss. An agenda really isn't even necessary, because it's like visiting a miniature Newport Aquarium.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Newport Aquarium just celebrated a birthday for one of their sharks. There was an opportunity to pet it. I was wondering if Chris has such an event planned out for the young ins. Like a mini petting facility for Cichlids. LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I also wanted everyone to know that I have talked with aquaforestaquarium and they are sending some freebies for our meeting... I had to pay shipping on the stuff though. I have 14 ADA product catalogs and some other things. I am asking $1.00 for the catalogs to help cover the shipping charges. Total shipping was $28.00 so I think we are looking at a great meeting this month...


I also have a 50 lb bag of white pool sand that works great in aquariums for $2.00 if anyone is interested. If so let me know ahead of time. I will not be bringing it along unless someone is interested...


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

sshockey said:


> I also wanted everyone to know that I have talked with aquaforestaquarium and they are sending some freebies for our meeting... I had to pay shipping on the stuff though. I have 14 ADA product catalogs and some other things. I am asking $1.00 for the catalogs to help cover the shipping charges. Total shipping was $28.00 so I think we are looking at a great meeting this month...


I dont think I'm going to be able to make it this time just because the time of day wont work for me this particular weekend, I wish I could get my hand on one of these. I was really looking forward to seeing Chris's setup, I've heard so much about it.



sshockey said:


> I also have a 50 lb bag of white pool sand that works great in aquariums for $2.00 if anyone is interested. If so let me know ahead of time. I will not be bringing it along unless someone is interested...


Wish this was available back in early march when I re-scaped, it would have been perfect. What a deal too!


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

davis.1841 said:


> I dont think I'm going to be able to make it this time just because the time of day wont work for me this particular weekend, I wish I could get my hand on one of these. I was really looking forward to seeing Chris's setup, I've heard so much about it.
> 
> Wish this was available back in early march when I re-scaped, it would have been perfect. What a deal too!


I will save you one if you like


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

sshockey said:


> I will save you one if you like


that would be awesome, let me know what the cost would be to mail it if you dont mind and I'll paypal it to you. unless you know a better way. Thanks Scott


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

Can you give us directions to get to the meeting?


----------

